
Why Common Sense Is Not So Common in NLP - sujayskumar
https://sujayskumar.com/
======
aglionby
This problem of inferring something's truthfulness based on the number of
times it's written down is nicely explored in the paper "Reporting Bias and
Knowledge Acquisition".

[https://openreview.net/pdf?id=AzxEzvpdE3Wcy](https://openreview.net/pdf?id=AzxEzvpdE3Wcy)

------
byoung2
I ran into this roadblock when trying to use NLP to analyze Yelp reviews for
restaurants. A phrase like "they served me a well-done steak" can sound like a
compliment but actually be a complaint.

